# BBSP - Autopano Pro



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

The hyperfocal test was completely uninteresting. It was just important to know it could work because sloww ss was my downfall last year.

Well here's the stitched images unprocessed. Not bad for a one click program. Sorry about the watermark...might just have to buy it. If you want to see full sized images make sure you have a fast connection and see the gallery at...

http://www.pbase.com/jumpinminnow/last_outing

then click original size at the bottom. Understand even these have been made smaller.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I really liked the second one. I like the blue sky and reflection. Looks like the autopano does a very nice job of stitching too. Might have to give it a try one of these days. First I need to find a chance to get out and take a picture!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Arlon said:


> I really liked the second one. I like the blue sky and reflection. Looks like the autopano does a very nice job of stitching too. Might have to give it a try one of these days. First I need to find a chance to get out and take a picture!


You would like that one. Get ready...not kidding...it's 75 separate images  .

It's and HDR Panorama which I think is what lightened the sky in the center of the image.

I have no idea what I'm doing...but it sure is fun.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I like the second one also. So how long does it take to stitch 75 images together. My old processor would probably die at number 74, after running for 4 days, ruining the whole thing. A 1.2 gig AMD Thunderbird ain't what it used to be. Bout time for a rebuild.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

grayfish said:


> I like the second one also. So how long does it take to stitch 75 images together. My old processor would probably die at number 74, after running for 4 days, ruining the whole thing. A 1.2 gig AMD Thunderbird ain't what it used to be. Bout time for a rebuild.


About 1.5 hrs on my 2.53 ghtz P4 with a Gig of RAM


----------

